# Tendon tear



## ohio vizsla (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone gone through a digital flexor tendon tear with their V? I have a 10 month old that tore a rear leg one 5 weeks ago. He had surgery & has been in a cast & on tranquilizers for 4 weeks & still has 2 more weeks of the cast before it's removed. Then he has 4 weeks of a "soft wrapping" before I can start a slllooow rehab. He's been in a crate for 23 hrs a day, and can't be off the lead in the yard, what a pain!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for you and your V... Such a tender age for such a devastating injury. You both must be just miserable with out any activity, and trying to immobilize such an active dog. WoW!!

I had a 3 yr.old Weimaraner she cut an artery and two tendons on some buried glass once. I don't remember how long she was down, but I do remember the tranquilizers. There is just no other way to keep them quiet. Same dog cut tendons again on something unseen in the Pecos river while we were on vacation. We almost lost her to infection that time. We were doctoring that injury for months, but we didn't need any meds except anti- biotics that time. 

I know bones don't take the place of a good long run, but they do take quite a bit of energy to chew on them for a good long time. Maybe when your pup is allowed out of the crate, you could treat it with a good ol meaty bone to work on.
Keep us posted on your recovery... we will be eager to hear good news


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Tendons take a long time to heal. You're probably looking at 6 months minimum til he is back to full activity.

Look into a rehab technician to help u so you can speed up the recovery. Hydrotherapy can be beneficial as well.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yow! That sounds painful and like a not so fun situation. The good news (if there is any) is that our Ohio winters stink so by the time the weather breaks he should be feeling much better.

Have you consulted with a veterinarian who specializes in tendons, ligaments, or joints? I don't know how close to Ohio State you are but that's a great place to look for some guidance to ensure the right therapy is followed for healing. At such a young age, it may be peace of mind more than anything. Just a thought.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

That sounds awful, I'm so sorry. Your pup is lucky to have you though.

With every post like this I read, I'm more and more happy that I put Copper on insurance.


----------



## ohio vizsla (Apr 26, 2014)

The surgeon that did the repair is one of the top ones in Northern Ohio. He was recommended by several other Vets in the area as being the best. He was confidant, that If I can keep him calm for 4 weeks, he should recover 100%. Four weeks are up, so I hope he's healing well. The disappointing part is not being able to run him this fall in the field. I travel to Michigan & South Dakota to bird hunt every fall with my older V, & I was planning on him going with us to run on wild birds.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope he heals up well and can make one of those trips with you soon. I'm also glad you were able to find a highly recommended vet to do the surgery. Depending on where in Ohio you are it can be difficult to find a specialist, especially in Southern Ohio. I'm glad you didn't have that trouble!


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

One of my bitches severed her Achilles' tendon at 12 months - very similar process to you - had surgery by an specialist surgeon. 6 weeks in a fibre glass cast - this was supposed to be followed by another 4-6 weeks in a softer dressing but they decided to leave this off. She was crated for 12 weeks in total. First 6 weeks out for toilet only. Second 6 weeks 5 minute walks 3x a day on week 1 and increased by 5 minutes each week plus physio plus we started her on an underwater treadmill. 
Initially leg was totally withered and she wouldn't use it at all unless we walked at snail pace. After 12 weeks she was allowed out of the crate but still on 5 minute increasing lead walks.
Once she was doing 1 hour lead walks 2-3 x day she was allowed unlimited lead exercise. Muscle took around 7 months to come back to same as other side. She was on the lead for 7 months in total - probably could have let her off after 6 months but she was and is crazy wild and the best hunter of all the vizsla's I've ever had. She will be 10 next year and not a days lameness since I let off lead. Was a pain in the backside for her and me at the time but totally worth the excellent outcome without a shadow of doubt . GOOD luck


----------



## ohio vizsla (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the response. He still has 1 more week of the cast. The area above the cast looks the same as the other leg. I know he can't wait to be running again, but it looks like it'll be a while yet.


----------



## ohio vizsla (Apr 26, 2014)

8-1/2 weeks after surgery, with 1-1/2 weeks to go before the soft wrap comes off. I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## IzzyLucas-SouthAfrica (Mar 9, 2014)

All my 3 year old girl has just cut her Achilles' tendon, we are preparing ourselves for the long rehabilitation and want to ensure she gets back to 100% .. Vets advise very similar to everyone's experience only addition he believes while 12 weeks in the crate we should have her in a separate quite area away from her best friend, our other Vizsla, so she doesn't get excited have a fan so she doesn't pick up his scent and radio so she doesn't feel lonely.. Wanted to know people's experience in keeping them apart cause we believe knowing our girl it will drive her crazy...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine do love to be together, but also get upset if the other one is getting to do something their not. Sounds like your vet knows what he's doings, so I would go with his advise.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

The latest science indicates pure crate rest is counter productive in the rehab process.

Find a canine rehab professional and work with them. They will teach you how to optimize the recovery process and keep your pup strong so that they are back in action as fast as possible.

My dog partially tore his bicep tendon last year so I've been through this process and the rehab vet really optimized the healing through the exercises and protocol they suggested. His tendon fully healed in 8 weeks and was back doing high intensity hunting 12 weeks after his surgery. We also used PRP/Stem cells to regenerate the tendon.

Find someone who is up to date in the latest science involving regenerative and rehab medicine.


----------



## IzzyLucas-SouthAfrica (Mar 9, 2014)

Thx for the advise will research for rehab specialist here in South Africa.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Just to update this old thread. If anyone is going through an orthopaedic issue, look into the work and studies being done at VOSM - veterinary orthopaedic sports medicine clinic in the US. Lots of interesting stuff being done to increase the rate and success of therapies in tendon and ligament tears


----------

